# SharkBite Fittings OK?



## abracaboom (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello!

I went to the Home Depot today to get me some copper fittings, and saw these Sharkbite fittings that look pretty cool. Most of them are so expensive that I'm just going to solder most of my fittings, but the _drop ear elbows _are the same price as the ones you solder, so I bought the Sharkbites.

Would someone not recommend them for any reason?

Thank you!


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

As far as I know shark bite fittings can be used anywhere and meet code so you shouldn’t have a problem with them. They are also very easy to use.

take a look at this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RiqhtvgrH8


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

They save someone on the clock a lot of time, which is money. They are easier for DIY that don't have good solder skills. And they work where you can't get that last drip drained(can't solder if you have a drip). Most codes now accept them in closed walls.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

For emergency repair situations? Sure. For one connection now and then? OK.
But for planned work with multiple connection points? ...the cost is hard to justify.

hth


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

I've only used them in temporary situations, but have been told that if you're using them on copper to make sure NOT to have the plastic white insert inserted as it can cause leaks.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

VIPlumber said:


> I've only used them in temporary situations, but have been told that if you're using them on copper to make sure NOT to have the plastic white insert inserted as it can cause leaks.


Yeah that plastic insert is only used for plastic pipes so the pipe wall doesn’t clasp.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

epson said:


> Yeah that plastic insert is only used for plastic pipes so the pipe wall doesn’t clasp.


Exactly. It's called a stiffener.


----------



## abracaboom (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for the help, everybody!

It was very kind of you to add that detail about the stiffener. The instuctions on the package don't mention that part, and I would have left it there if I hadn't thought of checking with you guys first.


----------



## abracaboom (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello again!

You know that I trust you guys, especially when you all agree. 

So I went to the Sharkbite website to see if the way to remove that stiffener is just by pulling it out with some needle nose pliers, and watched the first video here: http://www.sharkbite.com/usa/en/how-it-works

It shows the guy clearly using copper pipe with the stiffener in place. At the bottom of the page it says:

_"The SharkBite® fittings have an integral Tube Support Insert that is effective in supporting PEX tubing to ensure the O-ring seals correctly on the outside of the PEX tubing. The Tube Support Insert is not required when using CPVC and copper tubing; however it is not necessary to remove the insert when using these materials."_

Since that implies that it is OK to remove it when using copper, I'm inclined to follow you guys' advice. Do you just pull it out with pliers?


----------



## Total Tool (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah, just pull it out. It's in there pretty tight. 

I know that at least one of the rival brands (watts I think?) keeps the two pieces separate. If you want the stiffener, you need to put it in. That makes more sense to me.


----------



## patrickrg (Apr 11, 2012)

I used a 3/4 inch sharkbite coupling to repair an underground pin hole leak in my main water supply line (between the meter and my house foundation). The entire water line is 3/4 inch copper pipe, 40 years old. After three years our water bill doubled again and the ground above the repair was soft/wet. I gently dug down to the repair and it has failed. It's leaking again, despite following all instructions exactly when using the sharkbite to fix the problem. I'm going to remove it, and solder a copper repair sleeve over the connection. I'm very dissapointed in the performance of the sharkbite coupling. FYI, I also removed the plastic sleeve prior to using it on copper pipe.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

patrickrg said:


> I used a 3/4 inch sharkbite coupling to repair an underground pin hole leak in my main water supply line (between the meter and my house foundation). The entire water line is 3/4 inch copper pipe, 40 years old. After three years our water bill doubled again and the ground above the repair was soft/wet. I gently dug down to the repair and it has failed. It's leaking again, despite following all instructions exactly when using the sharkbite to fix the problem. I'm going to remove it, and solder a copper repair sleeve over the connection. I'm very dissapointed in the performance of the sharkbite coupling. FYI, I also removed the plastic sleeve prior to using it on copper pipe.


I don't understand why you would remove the "stiffener" when the manufacture clearly states it's not necessary to do so.
I would think trying to pull it out could very well damage the internal fitting.
Especially since its been stated that it's not easy to remove them.
Could be that was the case with your situation and why it continued to leak?


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I am not so sure I would immediately blame the sharkbite for a failed connection to an old copper pipe with a pinhole leak. Perhaps the pipe was weakened, corroded, or otherwise out of spec. The sharkbite is designed to connect new copper pipe, the fact that it works on old pipe may be outside of standard practice, especially if the old pipe is deteriorated.

One other interesting detail about sharkbites is they are useful if you want a disconnect on PEX pipe. I have one of them immediately after the pump tee, and one before the water heater. Since I use Wirsbo tubing with the expander fittings, there is no other simple way to get a PEX disconnect, and the sharkbites seem to work very nicely for that specific application. I agree they are much too pricey to plumb a whole house in.


----------



## patrickrg (Apr 11, 2012)

sublime2 said:


> I don't understand why you would remove the "stiffener" when the manufacture clearly states it's not necessary to do so.
> I would think trying to pull it out could very well damage the internal fitting.
> Especially since its been stated that it's not easy to remove them.
> Could be that was the case with your situation and why it continued to leak?


Here's the instructions from the SB website: The Tube Support Insert is not required when using CPVC and copper tubing; however it is not necessary to remove the insert when using these materials.

3 years ago when I did the repair, the instructions on their website reccommended removing the insert when using on copper pipe. It's not hard to remove. I'll know more once I remove the SB tonight, I'm not saying the SB was defective or broke, I'm just saying that it should have worked for more than 3 years on a solid copper pipe in good condition. Maybe they shouldn't be used for underground applications.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Maybe this could work for you?
http://stockservicesystem.com/sss/ssswebsite/Permalynxlist.aspx


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

patrickrg said:


> I gently dug down to the repair and it has failed. It's leaking again, despite following all instructions exactly when using the sharkbite to fix the problem. I'm going to remove it, and solder a copper repair sleeve over the connection.


Dig a bit farther back along the pipe to get good material...
then use a fitting designed for outdoor burial and some fresh pipe into the house.

I prefer FORD brand fittings for this purpose:
http://fordmeterbox.com/products/productview.php?catSec=J


----------



## plumberman134 (Mar 10, 2012)

I agree with tarheel.flare or compression is the best way.if your water service is soft k copper that is usually difficult to find a perfectly round area for a shark fitting to work.shark is designed for hard copper,pex,cpvc.all it takes is a little bump or the pipe to be a little out if round and the shark bite o-ring is useless


----------



## RousseauNC (Oct 9, 2012)

*Big Noise*

Hey guys, 

I used a shakbite at my main water intake and it did well. But the second join I use is a "T" shape with 2 pex side and copper on the third one. the side of copper is leaking if a try to fix the pex tubing to the wall. And the most important thing is sometime, more like really often, it make a noise that make me thing an airplane is trying to land in my basement.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## traffic_ahead (Oct 22, 2012)

*removing the sharkbite insert*

Removing the plastic insert should take almost no force. The sb website shows a clamping tool that squeezes the release collar -- of course it would be better if they packaged them loose in the bag rather than requiring yet one more special tool! The parts are expensive enough, so I kludged up a pair of small wooden jaw clamps to gently press the release collar from two sides and the insert is ready to fall out or be picked out with needlenose. It just takes a few seconds once you've done a few. If someone knows of an easier (and free) technique I'd love to hear it. Happy plumbing!


----------

